

Bruce Schneier – The Setup - matthiasv
http://bruce.schneier.usesthis.com/

======
ecaron
So he uses Windows 8.1, Eudora, Outlook, and Dropbox.

Yes, I would have gone 0 for 4 on guessing those... And I also would have
wanted to know if its the out-of-the-box OS, or if he wipes & uses a vanilla
installation.

~~~
mark_l_watson
He might order his Windows laptops directly from Microsoft so the don't
contain 3rd party crapware. That should help,security a bit.

